# East Coast Aerocycle in the wild



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 5, 2022)

I had to take an impromptu trip into PA today to rescue this poor old bird from a sad fate.

It was purchased second hand in the 1950’s for the owners eldest sister.
There is still some hope that more of this bike could be discovered. Most recently it went from the attic to the front yard of the family home where there is still a garage and shed full. 

Rough old bird no doubt but this unicorn fell on rough times and needed a hand up.

Hard to say what is hiding under this over paint but I’m eager to start looking.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 5, 2022)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 5, 2022)

just the other day I was wondering what they looked like without the tank.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 5, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> just the other day I was wondering what they looked like without the tank.



At some point I took a moment to commit to memory what a naked Aero would look like-
The camelback frame style, brace on the down tube, and lack of badge holes were the traits that stood out to me but I'm sure there are more details to be picked up as I go.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 5, 2022)

there is one painted green with no tank for 9 Grand on ebay right now.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 5, 2022)

A heck of a nice find!  Apparently a few are still out there..


----------



## buickmike (Feb 5, 2022)

Such a delicate rack to have survived intact. While the fork did not. The tank has to be somewhere


----------



## nick tures (Feb 5, 2022)

wow cool find good luck on your new project !


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 5, 2022)

Wow that is a great find congratulations


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Would also need correct fenders, horn/button, seat and binder, truss rods,  and the easy-to-find-tail light! Also looks like there was a repair where the top tube comes into the seat tube. Rode hard, put away wet! An ambitious project for someone though. Congrats on the find. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Would also need correct fenders, horn/button, seat and binder, truss rods,  and the easy-to-find-tail light! Also looks like there was a repair where the top tube comes into the seat tube. Rode hard, put away wet! An ambitious project for someone though. Congrats on the find. V/r Shawn



My fingers are crossed that there is a box in the shed marked "bicycle parts" and it is full


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

This bike will certainly be subject of plenty of head scratching but I have no theory about why the chain guard would have been cropped the way it was to seemingly accommodate for the seat stay? I don't think it could be pushed back that far and not strike the chainwheel? Huh?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Oiling and using some heavy rubberized gloves to remove the chipping paint. 
With some light scrubbing I managed to reveal the serial number and seemingly original maroon.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 6, 2022)

Well keep scrubbing lol Congratulations can’t wait to see what it comes out looking like


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 7, 2022)

These type of finds and subsequent posts are the best part, most fun of the bicycle hobby. Love this stuff...


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 7, 2022)

It has an interesting chainwheel. It is not the normal sweetheart, but rather the sweetheart with the circles. Very cool Jesse!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2022)

1934 serial number.
It may have been retrofitted with a Musselman Two Speed in 38/39.
That might be the reason for the slot in the Chainguard.
Hopefully, that’s also is in that box marked bicycle parts.🙏🙏🤞


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 7, 2022)

I was looking to see if I had one of those chainwheels, but no. Mine has the holes, but the hearts are rounded and are guitar pick shape. They made so many different versions of those!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 7, 2022)

I wanted to try and capture the bits of original paint and chrome that are poking through already with light oil and tender massage.

By coincidence or perhaps fate I have a matched paint correct Schwinn trussed fork & headset in my stash that with slight modification will be a welcome replacement.

@cyclingday I thought in my highly optimistic hind mind that this may be a “standard” mod in the case of a suicide shifter being installed once upon a time but I didn’t want to be the first one to suggest it 😜


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 7, 2022)

1817cent said:


> A heck of a nice find!  Apparently a few are still out there..



It will be their next decade at that price


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 7, 2022)

It looks like the serial # is 48097. From the reference on the CABE that’s a 1933. Early 34


----------



## OC54 (Feb 7, 2022)

A quick way to tell without looking at the serial# if 33-34. Just look at the
rear drop outs.  33-34 are brazed 35-36 are welded.


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 7, 2022)

Thanks!!!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 7, 2022)

Thats the kind I would love to find....one that is roached the hell out!  Freakin killer man!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 7, 2022)

Having had a day to think and enjoy a moment with a once-iconic machine I am going to offer this bike up to you fine folks. 
I've had a number of friends reach out and ask about an opportunity to buy it and honestly I can't do right by anyone if I don't give everyone a chance. 

I see myself as an instinct driven St. Bernard, clueless but committed. I am happy to have brought this fallen Aerocycle back into the fold but that may be my place in this story. 

I have mentioned to couple guys and will make a few more calls tomorrow but I think this is an ideal context for a fair shake CABE DOND post.

I will plan to put it up tomorrow once I draft up a concise retelling of what I know thus far.


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 7, 2022)

That should interesting. I look forward to the opportunity to bid on your bike.

Mike


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 7, 2022)

Holy cow! Great find!


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh! I'll watch that DOND for sure!! Be sure to give it plenty of time, as people are not always around to bid.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 8, 2022)

This 'East Coast Aeorcycle' may not be on the East Coast much longer, but hey who knows!?









						Sold - Ca. 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle Project | Archive (sold)
					

Some big bikes up on DOND here lately, seems the perfect place to offer this fresh to the fold find.  So For your DOND consideration -  Ca. 1933/4 Schwinn Aerocycle bones.  I purchased this bike this past weekend from a PA household where it belonged to the previous owner’s late elder sister...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 11, 2022)

Great find Jesse, congrats!


----------

